# Bella Donna - Juice Reviews



## Clouds4Days (15/4/16)

Hi guys

So I recently purchased a bottle of Bella Donna Pixie and Bella Donna Angel both in 3mg.
And thought I would just give a quick review as this juice is new on the market.
This e juice range is available from Noon clouds @Morne and is there own in house range.

Setup 1 - rx200 with aromamiser 26g kanthal a1 dual parallel coils with 7 wrap using Japanese cotton.

Setup 2- Noisy cricket with indestructible 24g kanthal a1 dual coils 7 wrap using kendo gold.

FIRST OFF BELLA DONNA ANGEL.
on the site it reads
"Angel takes you back to your childhood….. the unmistakable flavor of your favorite little pink sweet"

My input- what you read is what you get it tastes exactly like those little pink cylindrical sweets one ate in the younger days, flavours are spot on on both my devices but more precise on setup 1.

On inhale you get a nice musk flavour and on exhale a floral citrus flavour. Flavour is not too overpowering by any means and this one really made me excited.

2nd off BELLA DONNA PIXIE.
The site reads.
"Pixie is your favorite desert topping… a delicious, smooth custard with a extra shot of vanilla and a perfect balance of creams"

My input- vanilla custard in its purist form.
A really nice vape and flavour is also precise.

On setup 2 (cricket) this juice is a waste not made for higher watts as flavour gets lost but on setup 1 ... yum... yum... yum...

On the inhale I get a warm custard flavour and on exhale a taste of vanilla.
No funny business in Pixie but she tastes so yum just the way she is.




So that's it my vaping family, I recommend yous definitely go out and try some as this line is very yum.
There is another girl in the line Roxy which I have had a toot on but I have not tried her properly so if any one gets her before me please let us know how it goes.
(Hahaha some things sounded X rated but trying to stay in character here hahaha)

That's all folks...
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/4/16)

@Stosta just for you bud...


----------



## Silver (15/4/16)

Thanks for sharing your review @Clouds4Days 
I have renamed the title to conform to the convention we use in this subforum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/16)

Thanks Clouds, nice review. 

The first juice sounds so appealing... but what pink sweets? 

I don't remember anything like that. 

Do you know what they were called? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (15/4/16)

Thanks for the review, the flavours sound good and might want to give these a try. The Afrikaans term "slet sappie"... might have been a good name for the range going by those labels.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/4/16)

Hi @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/4/16)

I can't remember what they called but I hope the pic helped

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/16)

Oh those buggers... lol 
Yes man, i used to chuck a handful in my mouth. 

They are nice. Thank you i will have to try the juice then. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I can't remember what they called but I hope the pic helped



The sweets were called Cashews for some reason.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/4/16)

Hahaha. Out of all the names in the world. Cashews.... I just remember calling them pink sweets. I think you still get them but they not as popular anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/4/16)

We used to call them "lucky packet sweets". Remember lucky packets?

.... I feel old now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (16/4/16)

They were called romantics.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Ahhhh so here we have the barely clad women on lliquid bottles. 

No way this enters my vape bag to be seen by a client. No way. 

Or imagine pulling one out at my moms house while visiting. Wont go down well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Christos said:


> They were called romantics.
> View attachment 51471


Bottom of pack... "Cachous"


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/4/16)

I also popped in during the opening of Noonclouds and picked up the same 2 juices from @Morne and @Alice . 
As @Clouds4Days said, the taste of the Angel is spot on like the Romantics sweets or 'predikant pilletjies' as some of the Afrikaans speaking crowd may remember them. It is not overpoweringly sweet though, so it is quite easy to finish off a tank.
Just a word of warning, the musky taste of Angel does linger like a menthol, and it never lets go. If you are using this on a commercial tank and you rotate flavours, be sure you dedicate a coil to this juice only and that you swap it out when you fill up with something else.

I have yet to load the Pixie in a device, but since I'm a low power vaper, I'm not worried about the flavour getting lost. I'm definitely tempted to pop in and grab a bottle of the Roxy as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ahhhh so here we have the barely clad women on lliquid bottles.
> 
> No way this enters my vape bag to be seen by a client. No way.
> 
> Or imagine pulling one out at my moms house while visiting. Wont go down well.



I had read the other thread about losing the vaping battle and I personally don't even bother any more reading fliff and fluff. Cause I believe everyone has got a different view eg- even if you got a cute bunny on your bottle a heavy staunch christian will still give you grief on vaping.
Vaping is ment for adults any case so if your kids are doing it that's the parents problem not the vaping community. 
I'm just a happy vaper... and the only time I wouldn't buy a juice or mod is when it's satanic related. Eg- the brand asmodus ( the word is actually satanic related ) 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asmodeus

I refuse to buy into the brand. But I don't curse vaping because of it.
Lucky in today's time we all have choices.
Vape on...


----------



## Christos (16/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I had read the other thread about losing the vaping battle and I personally don't even bother any more reading fliff and fluff. Cause I believe everyone has got a different view eg- even if you got a cute bunny on your bottle a heavy staunch christian will still give you grief on vaping.
> Vaping is ment for adults any case so if your kids are doing it that's the parents problem not the vaping community.
> I'm just a happy vaper... and the only time I wouldn't buy a juice or mod is when it's satanic related. Eg- the brand asmodus ( the word is actually satanic related )
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asmodeus
> ...


*getting my popcorn*
Your argument regarding the brand has many flaws but I respect your personal opinion and convictions. 

I want to point out that the era where demons were named is also the era when simple mathematics was considered witchcraft.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/4/16)

Christos said:


> *getting my popcorn*
> Your argument regarding the brand has many flaws but I respect your personal opinion and convictions.
> 
> I want to point out that the era where demons were named is also the era when simple mathematics was considered witchcraft.



That's why we live in beautiful times where we spoiled for choice and opinions. Maybe the brand only bothers me but that's just me I rather stick to my guns and smell the roses at the end of the day. See what I did there 
"Guns & Roses"


----------



## Morne (16/4/16)

Thanks for the review @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I had read the other thread about losing the vaping battle and I personally don't even bother any more reading fliff and fluff. Cause I believe everyone has got a different view eg- even if you got a cute bunny on your bottle a heavy staunch christian will still give you grief on vaping.
> Vaping is ment for adults any case so if your kids are doing it that's the parents problem not the vaping community.
> I'm just a happy vaper... and the only time I wouldn't buy a juice or mod is when it's satanic related. Eg- the brand asmodus ( the word is actually satanic related )
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asmodeus
> ...


Nah I REALLY dont have many daily scenarios where I can display this. 12 year old at home also. 

Not posting a view on the vaping 'industry' at all. I just simply cant pull these out without raising eyebrows in the wrong way thats all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Christos said:


> *getting my popcorn*
> Your argument regarding the brand has many flaws but I respect your personal opinion and convictions.
> 
> I want to point out that the era where demons were named is also the era when simple mathematics was considered witchcraft.


See you can discuss these kind of things with kids and old people and even hard core Christians, but a naked chick is the end of any conversation about vaping. Even among vapers. Even among vaper CHICKS. Picture a bunch of ladies finding a bottle and speaking about the CONTENTS... pigs shall fly... lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JP12 (16/4/16)

Very nice flavours that morne make have smoked them all and like i have told him i think bottles leak cuz i fly through them s
They are such good adv juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> See you can discuss these kind of things with kids and old people and even hard core Christians, but a naked chick is the end of any conversation about vaping. Even among vapers. Even among vaper CHICKS. Picture a bunch of ladies finding a bottle and speaking about the CONTENTS... pigs shall fly... lol


Have you seen the Gush Label? it looks just like the Gushers sweets label... 

Yes, lets make it more attractive to kids. 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/4/16)

Guys, i know discussing the merits of this label is sort of related, but lets rather keep that sort of discussion in another thread (@Lord Vetinari, you are welcome to start one if you wish)

Lets keep this thread focused on reviews of the Bella Donna juices.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/4/16)

JP12 said:


> Very nice flavours that morne make have smoked them all and like i have told him i think bottles leak cuz i fly through them s
> They are such good adv juices



Vape @JP12 not smoke hahaha .
But they are very yum been vaping both for 3 days straight now and just can't get enough. I'm vaping the pixie on my aromamiser at 55w and hitting the angel on my indestructible dripper at +/- 120w switching between the two and I can't get enough. Hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Silver said:


> Guys, i know discussing the merits of this label is sort of related, but lets rather keep that sort of discussion in another thread (@Lord Vetinari, you are welcome to start one if you wish)
> 
> Lets keep this thread focused on reviews of the Bella Donna juices.


Whoa. Dude. Seriously? I know you like it all neat and all but sheesh. Over policing a bit here.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

@Silver I do believe you have a paragraph on labels in each review you do so by your own example the discussion is on point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Whoa. Dude. Seriously? I know you like it all neat and all but sheesh. Over policing a bit here.


I tend to disagree. There is a reason that threads have 'titles' for a specific 'topic'. If you dislike the label, say so and move on. Do not derail the actual thread to discuss the merits of the label vs the merits of the joose Most people never vape the 'label'.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I tend to disagree. There is a reason that threads have 'titles' for a specific 'topic'. If you dislike the label, say so and move on. Do not derail the actual thread to discuss the merits of the label vs the merits of the joose Most people never vape the 'label'.


Why not? Part of the product. Part if the package. Oart if what is paid for. Freedom of speech and public forum and all of that. I repeat. Why not?

No forum rule broken. Not one. The rest is useless griping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JP12 (16/4/16)

@clouds4day soz for the lingo mistake as you can see i am still noob vaper learning in and outs about this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @Silver I do believe you have a paragraph on labels in each review you do so by your own example the discussion is on point.



@Lord Vetinari , maybe i should explain myself better
I do believe that discussing the merits of the label are valuable - but then debating satanic product names etc etc is really not on topic in this thread. It belongs in another thread.

So by all means, rate the product label and say whether you like it, approve of it or not, but lets keep the other more detailed debates on this type of thing out of the juice review thread.

Does that make sense?

Just trying to make the juice reviews thread on point for those readers looking at these threads later.


----------

